# Another raw feeding question...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I still like the idea of it but have not been doing it apart from the occasional chicken wing dinner, but we have a farm near us that we usually get our christmas Turkey from and I was thinking...you can feed Turkey necks can't you? would you raw feeders think it was ok to ask them about having some turkey necks? I guess they may well just chuck them as a by product and if I got some they maybe necks with feathers and heads still on! and if they were what would you do to prepare them for feeding a dog?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I was waiting for Karen to reply dawn as she is much more experienced than me!

I have found though that farms and butchers don't just check their waste away. They have to have it taken away every day (by law) - I think this is a prevention against putting it in sausages etc. 

You could ask. I don't know if it would come with heads etc but they would eat those in the wild as well.......I give barney chicken necks - same thing but smaller I guess. I've got some in the freezer, I'll take a pic later. ........ Barking dog at present who is telling me walk, mummy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo I don't know how they'd come Dawn but like Chris says it's worth an ask you could just phone. I know I've got carcasses without the head but with the neck so maybe upto the head is plucked ??? It would be great if that was the case. They've to pay to have their waste taken so you having some would decrease their bill.....let us know x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*considering raw but....*

When your dogs eat these wings, necks and bones do they keep them in one place, or are they out doors? I am squeamish at the thought of bits of raw animal being carried around the house and up on to the furniture.

Hopefully the butchers send the necks for stock and rendering, not just into the garbage?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, when I did a trawl of the supermarkets to see what they offer they wouldn't give me any as they said it was 'waste' so presumably it is just incinerated. My local butcher has an abbatoir on site and he gave me a bag of chicken carcasses with wings for 50p. As they buy their turkeys and chickens in though, they come ready prepared so unless they are reared on the farm, I think you will be unlucky dawn. Having said that, I will also be popping in to a couple of farms around here as it's worth an ask as Karen said. It would be a great cheap source of food if you could get hold of some.

Fairlie: :Barney has a skanky mat which sllides under the sofa in the kitchen that he goes to when he has wings etc. he won't even eat unless the mat is in a certain place in the kitchen but I have trained him to only take food on command (but like any greedy dog, if it's accidentally dropped on the floor, it's a free for all). If he has a raw bone then he will want to bury it after a good chew and he will wander round the kitchen with it in his mouth crying. I don't let him out with it though as I don't want my garden dug up or filthy bones about the place so I take it off him after a while and pop it in the freezer for another day.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

*Chicken neck*

The turkey necks will be bigger of course. 

Poor barney thought he was going to get an extra meal. He was looking so hopeful that I had to include him in the picture.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Apparently if butchers have already put it in the waste they're not supposed to take it out to let you have it and they have to pay to have it taken away. If they put it in a container for pet food and not the bin then you can. From an abattoir you're supposed to get a license from the environmental health dept...I think??? There is info on Defras site, to take away what would be classed as their waste again they've to pay to get it disposed of x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I used to get full turkey carcasses, I used to pull the neck off and split the carcass in three leaving me with 2 sets of ribs and a back section.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

kendal said:


> I used to get full turkey carcasses, I used to pull the neck off and split the carcass in three leaving me with 2 sets of ribs and a back section.


Wow - but at Christmas I doubt they would have those going spare!
thanks for the replies - that picture looked quite disgusting though and I thought here is a golden opportunity for the smut brigade (you know who you are!!)
I think I will call, I have met the lady who's family own the farm in the past and I know she has at least one dog so I'll try to get hold of her and ask about it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine get given their raw chicken wings outside. If it's raining they eat them in the kitchen and I give the floor a quick wipe after.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine get their wings outside. As they finish them they get posted back into the house. Inzi has two and still finishes first. Kiki takes longer and Dot longest of all, as I don't want her to bolt hers I make sure that the other two don't pressure her after they have finished theirs. I tried holding Dot's for her - but that did not work, she wanted to be independent like the big girls. 
I watch her until she has finished.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just wondering if you managed to get hold of any turkey necks before Christmas dawn?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Just wondering if you managed to get hold of any turkey necks before Christmas dawn?


No, I never got round to it, silly really. spent ages reading up on raw feeding again yesterday, I'm sure I will do it one day, had a chat to my vet when I was there recently, she said one of the practice vets is very evangelical about it but the rest of them are still on the fence as some of them have treated injuries due to bones, so although I have given Dudley chicken wings quite often I think for main meals I would probably go with the prepared meals that have ground bone in.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola and Nina had our Turkey neck on Christmas Day. Lola took ages to eat her portion.. I gave them outside and Lola wanted to bury it. So brought them in but by that time Nina had finished hers. Far too quick.


----------

